# 2000 or 2001 Trek Fuel ID



## TrekRidr (Mar 25, 2021)

Hello everyone, I'm new to this forum and haven't found what I was looking for, so I'm starting a new discussion.
I'm based in Zurich, Switzerland, so components may be different than US specs.
I got this older Trek Fuel 100 for a good price and it's in great condition given the age. Any infos or stories about the bike will be appreciated.
Why do I spend money on a 20 year old bike? It's a nice peace of tech and I like the color scheme. Seat, handlebar, tires and pedals will be swapped, general cleaning is required. Chain is still fine, brake shoes new, shifters are sticky and need servicing. Fox Float works fine but makes a sound when extending. Fork works fine but needs to be pressurized for my weight (If I can find an adapter for the valve).
However, I'm struggling to find out what year it is. It has a 2000 Rockshox SID XC Hydra air installed. Bike Serial No search didn't bring up any results... bikes are often not registered upon purchase in my area. A search on google for 2001 Trek Fuel 100 brings up bikes with a similar color scheme but different components and even different wheels!


----------



## kmartfullsquish (Mar 10, 2021)

Not worth spending money on, would be unreliable on the trails with the v brakes and components most likely in need of a service. If you were to spend money on it, get new rims, knobbier tires and disc brakes on it if you can.


----------



## jonyferr (Feb 11, 2021)

Drivetrain looks good. With all those questions I would assume this is your first decent bike. It is good for any summer ride cause the v-brake will have a stable performance (no mud to give you surprises). That might not be a problem depending on how step you expect to ride.

Almost for sure a 2001 frame that had a few components changed over the years.
Biggest issue will be the lack of propedal on the rear shock. It depends on how well or not the frame bobs when you pedal. 

I would give it a good clean and lube the drivetrain, suspension/shock legs, gear and brake cables. That can improve a lot the shifting/ braking feeling and suspension sensitivity. Other than that, ride it and see what defects will annoy you (don't fall for the wheel size/old geometry thing). Since you are good to the sport, any reliable bike will be good to start.


----------



## TrekRidr (Mar 25, 2021)

jonyferr said:


> Drivetrain looks good. With all those questions I would assume this is your first decent bike. It is good for any summer ride cause the v-brake will have a stable performance (no mud to give you surprises). That might not be a problem depending on how step you expect to ride.
> 
> Almost for sure a 2001 frame that had a few components changed over the years.
> Biggest issue will be the lack of propedal on the rear shock. It depends on how well or not the frame bobs when you pedal.
> ...


Thanks for the info. I was slightly confused by the components installed. I got the Fox service kit and swapped handlebar/stem, seat and pedals to suit my size and style. Cleaning and lubing was a quick job and shifting is fine now. It's a fun bike.


----------

